# Réglages disparu



## jb13210 (1 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir à tous
J' ai un problème avec un ipad mini 2 . L'application réglage à disparu ainsi que d'autres appli propriétaire , je souhaitais faire une restauration via ITunes mais Il me demande de désactiver le service localisation. Comment  desactiver le service sans passer les reglages ?
Merci de m'aider
Jb


----------



## Franz59 (1 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir
Réglages ne peut pas avoir disparu
Une fausse manip a du glisser cette application dans un dossier quelconque


----------



## jb13210 (2 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour et merci de me répondre,
J'ai vérifié tous les dossiers et les reglages n'y sont pas.


----------



## lineakd (2 Septembre 2015)

@jb13210, soit le bienvenu!
Que se passe-t-il quand tu recherches les apps disparues avec Spotlight?
Voyons avec ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse.


----------



## jb13210 (2 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour problème résolu je n'ai pas bien chercher dans les dossiers de plusieurs pages et les applications étaient bien là.
Merci a vous tous.


----------



## Maxmad68 (4 Septembre 2015)

Tu peux aussi chercher une app dans Spotlight en glissant légerement de haut en bas sur l'écran d'accueil avec les icones


----------



## jb13210 (5 Septembre 2015)

Merci lineakd


----------

